# Brown Betty (another one)



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

This was my 2nd PedalPCB build.  Lotta gain, very quiet.  NOS 5mm red LEDs are at least 35 years old.  Not saying they sound better, I just wanted to see if they still worked!  Most of the parts are from Small Bear, including the box and knobs.  I really like the mini-pointer knobs, easy to read from a distance.  Front panel LED is my trademark violet.


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 28, 2019)

Clean as always! Looks great.


----------



## phi1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Interested in a pic of the box without the led on... in your pic it looks almost navy blue, which I would be interested in. From the small bear page picture I assumed it was more of a royal blue.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2019)

Love the multi colour knobs on your builds


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Interested in a pic of the box without the led on... in your pic it looks almost navy blue, which I would be interested in. From the small bear page picture I assumed it was more of a royal blue.



I added a pic with the flash turned on.  Small Bear calls this color Dark Blue.


----------



## phi1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Ah interesting. I was looking at the 1590B color set which is different from 1590BB (has option for blue, not dark blue). Not sure if that blue is different, maybe I will confirm with SBE


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks awesome Chuck !

Like the Knob colors  on that blue enclosure

Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice looking build


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 28, 2019)

It's awesome. I really love the multicolored knobs on there. I still gotta build one of these.


----------



## Barry (Oct 28, 2019)

"Brown Betty in Blue Box" might be a song in that


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 29, 2019)

i dunno the name of it but that style of knob is my fave. feels good in the fingers and looks classy. also they are easy to turn and grip in tight spaces. perfect for pedals like this with lots of controls. nice build. brown betty is one of my fave pedalpcb offerings.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 29, 2019)

Davies 1510 knobs


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 29, 2019)

For those internal LEDs... do they light up when the pedal's plugged in?

...just dreaming of exposing clipping diodes like this vid right here --> 



https://imgur.com/AWyS8TA


----------



## phi1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Davies 1510 knobs



Actually these look like the 1611 type. A little smaller diameter and little bit different shape than the 1510s. Just in case anyone’s using this thread for reference.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 29, 2019)

Same ballpark anyway!


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 29, 2019)

1611 are the ones. tayda has em . lovely boys


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

2 of the internal LEDs will light up IF the trimmer is maxed, PRESENCE is dimed and the GAIN is set high.  Not all that bright though.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 30, 2019)

Cool build!  I'd be tempted to add a bit more solder to your ground connection!  It's the OCD in me I'm afraid...     It's obvious you know what you're doing!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 30, 2019)

Yeah, I have to admit that the ground wire on the output connector looks sketchy from that angle.  After seeing the pic, I reinspected it myself.  The part you can't see is properly wetted.  

Today I'm using my Corduroy as the foundation pedal, trying to get more familiar with it.  It sounds pretty good on its own and when driven by my Ice Scream Sammich (modd'ed Frost Drive) it gets reeeeeeeeeeeeel guuuuuuuuuud.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 31, 2019)

I had a feeling it had solder underneath - it looked like it might.  Sorry to be Mr Solder Police!


----------

